# PhD Study - Experiences of males aged 40



## Zoob1234 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi Guys, I hope you're all well?

Researchers from Liverpool John Moore's University are currently conducting a study on the experiences of males aged 40 or over who use anabolic steroids and their healthcare needs and requirements. The survey is *anonymous *and will take *10 to 15 minutes* to complete. If you currently *live in the UK*, are *aged 40 or more*, currently *use anabolics*, and are interested, please use the link below to access the information sheet and the anonymous survey for this study. If you take part you will be entered into a prize draw for a *£100 voucher* for Supplement Needs online store.

Survey of Men who use AAS in the UK 2021 (onlinesurveys.ac.uk)

I am advertising this on behalf of a fellow researcher, if you have any questions please contact the principal investigator using the contact information found on the link. Thank you.


----------

